# Tassi Lavender



## mom2tyler (Sep 29, 2010)

Just soaped my last few ounces and a tear fell down my cheek! I have bought so many lavender FO's and then I found a great one, then it's gone
I wish I had 436.00 so I could buy the drum!!!

Does anyone know of anything close to my sweet Tassi?


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 29, 2010)

Im feeling your pain!!!! Maybe there is a group out there doing a co-op or something of the likes. I have my fingers crossed that someone picks these oils up then you can continue to purchase it :0)


----------



## agriffin (Sep 29, 2010)

All the hype...someone's bound to pick it up.  I bet someone buys the company and continues it.


----------



## tomara (Feb 1, 2011)

/bump

Any updates to this or know of a nice alternative.  I keep holding out buying a lavender, but I am losing the battle.

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated..Thank you


----------



## krissy (Feb 1, 2011)

someone was wanting to buy a little bit if anyone had it so that they could dupe it for us... i dont know if anyone ever responded to them though.


----------



## carebear (Feb 1, 2011)

i thought it was being co-oped somewhere (the Dish?).  i believe it's still available if you buy 25#.


----------



## tomara (Feb 2, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> i thought it was being co-oped somewhere (the Dish?).  i believe it's still available if you buy 25#.



I did have a look over there, and I think I missed it.  Either way I do not have enough posts to do the co op I dont think.

I am a small potatoes soaper.  I couldn't even dream to buy 
25 lbs but thank you though.


----------



## judymoody (Feb 3, 2011)

MMS has been soliciting small samples in hopes of duplicating some of the more popular scents.


----------



## tomara (Feb 3, 2011)

I hope they succeed.  I am looking forward to trying it.


----------



## agriffin (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes, I think they're close!


----------

